# Coding Closed reduction with percutaneous pinning intraarticular fracture finger



## pgesualdo (Apr 1, 2013)

I need some help coding this procedure.  I think it should be 26742 - Closed treatment of articular fracture involving metacarpophalangeal or interphalangeal join with manipulation. But the physician performed percutaneous fixation and there is no closed fracture code that includes fixation.  Any ideas.  Also I thought of using CPT codee 26608 for the fixation.


----------



## dibosmiley (Apr 2, 2013)

Good question. I think I would use the 26608 since the other doesnt include the percutaneous fixation.


----------

